# What if Autonomous Cars Just Never Happen?



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

https://jalopnik.com/what-if-autonomous-cars-just-never-happen-1820778692


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Then once again these autistic tech nerds will be slapped back down to reality once again


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Could someone drop an email to this uninformed author and let him know SDCs already exist?

Thanks.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Could someone drop an email to this uninformed author and let him know SDCs already exist?
> 
> Thanks.


I made this comment before but it bears repeating:

If after all this talk and corporate PR hype in the end, say, ten years from now, if SDCs become what the Segway is: which is, yeah it's there but almost nobody uses it. If that happens then for all intents and purposes it will be as if SDCs don't even exist at all.

And believe me, there's plenty of evidence to show that's exactly what could happen.

PS- anyone on here praising SDCs are either one of two kinds of people:
1) they get paid to say that
2) they're insane


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> Then once again these autistic tech nerds will be slapped back down to reality once again


Apparently the Tomato thinks The Jetsons was a documentary.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Apparently the Tomato thinks The Jetsons was a documentary.


a child's imagination is impressive isn't it?


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Realistically if you think about it people are control freaks and they need and want to be in control not saying SDCs will not become mainstream but the infrastructure and legislation to determine liability and rules puts it at least 10 years out before anything real happens yes theyre here and probably not going anywhere but i really dont think its a major concern right now going forward it may be but right now dont believe the hype....

Also dont forget once one of these companies has to payout some major lawsuit settlement money we'll see how it goes because that will affect bottomline and they'll have to figure out how to incorporate that into their operational costs which will in turn cut into profitability....

But what do i know im just an uber driver...


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Realistically if you think about it people are control freaks and they need and want to be in control not saying SDCs will not become mainstream but the infrastructure and legislation to determine liability and rules puts it at least 10 years out before anything real happens yes theyre here and probably not going anywhere but i really dont think its a major concern right now going forward it may be but right now dont believe the hype....
> 
> Also dont forget once one of these companies has to payout some major lawsuit settlement money we'll see how it goes because that will affect bottomline and they'll have to figure out how to incorporate that into their operational costs which will in turn cut into profitability....
> 
> But what do i know im just an uber driver...


tomatopaste, putting aside the fact the he's probably being paid to disseminate these opinions on SDCs, wants to see SDCs take over the world because HE is a control freak. HE wants to be part of the machine that in his eyes will control all transportation.

Funny thing, though... he's going to find himself in a stare-down with the public (not me). Because THEY want to control themselves too.

Ironic isn't it?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> tomatopaste, putting aside the fact the he's probably being paid to disseminate these opinions on SDCs, wants to see SDCs take over the world because HE is a control freak. HE wants to be part of the machine that in his eyes will control all transportation.
> 
> Funny thing, though... he's going to find himself in a stare-down with the public (not me). Because THEY want to control themselves too.
> 
> Ironic isn't it?


Consumer acceptance will be critical to make this work. I recently asked another one of my riders what she thinks about SDCs. She said they're a bad idea because of potential hackers and SDCs can't handle real situations as well as human drivers. She was about 25 so her resistance surprised me. I thought she would like new technology. My older riders have all been opposed to riding in a robot car.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Realistically if you think about it people are control freaks and they need and want to be in control not saying SDCs will not become mainstream but the infrastructure and legislation to determine liability and rules puts it at least 10 years out before anything real happens yes theyre here and probably not going anywhere but i really dont think its a major concern right now going forward it may be but right now dont believe the hype....
> 
> Also dont forget once one of these companies has to payout some major lawsuit settlement money we'll see how it goes because that will affect bottomline and they'll have to figure out how to incorporate that into their operational costs which will in turn cut into profitability....
> 
> But what do i know im just an uber driver...


The first major SDC legislation is past the Senate (unanimously), out of committee, and headed for the House.

Liability is on the owner who will be insured or will self insure (for fleets). Insurance and lawsuits are a minor concern with the car's safety record.

No infrastructure changes are required or being requested.



iheartuber said:


> I made this comment before but it bears repeating:
> 
> If after all this talk and corporate PR hype in the end, say, ten years from now, if SDCs become what the Segway is: which is, yeah it's there but almost nobody uses it. If that happens then for all intents and purposes it will be as if SDCs don't even exist at all.
> 
> ...


The proverbial ostrich.

You were the guy riding a horse swearing cars were a fad.

The nay-sayers have been wrong at every turn and will continue to be until they quietly ride away in a SDC.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> https://jalopnik.com/what-if-autonomous-cars-just-never-happen-1820778692


You mean like Flying Cars ?



RamzFanz said:


> The first major SDC legislation is past the Senate (unanimously), out of committee, and headed for the House.
> 
> Liability is on the owner who will be insured or will self insure (for fleets). Insurance and lawsuits are a minor concern with the car's safety record.
> 
> ...


G.M.O.'s passed also.

YET ARE BANNED THROUGHOUT THE WORLD !

BUYING SENATE DOES NOT BUY PUBLIC OPINION.

DRAIN THE SWAMP !


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> The first major SDC legislation is past the Senate (unanimously), out of committee, and headed for the House.
> 
> Liability is on the owner who will be insured or will self insure (for fleets). Insurance and lawsuits are a minor concern with the car's safety record.
> 
> No infrastructure changes are required or being requested.


Im not saying it wont happen i just think its further out than the hype suggests ill be like the NRA you want my car come pry it from my cold dead hands i love to drive i still drive stick too im a car guy...
There are alot of people like myself that dont care for the idea of a robot car we like to do it ourselves... that said there are people that will love this idea but i will reiterate i think they are further out than the hype suggests that they are maintstream...

Flying was once an exotic far fetched idea yet getting on a plane to go on vacation nowadays is like taking a dump everybody does it, so i could be wrong.... wouldnt be the first time


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

MHR said:


> https://jalopnik.com/what-if-autonomous-cars-just-never-happen-1820778692


I'm sure carriage drivers of the 19th century pondered the same thing: no one would possibly go for a carriage with no horse. And certainly, NO ONE would actually buy such a thing for personal daily use.

Face it. Automation is about to fully destroy the world economy. Expect nuclear war and automated soldiers at your door if you protest.



Wrb06wrx said:


> Im not saying it wont happen i just think its further out than the hype suggests ill be like the NRA you want my car come pry it from my cold dead hands i love to drive i still drive stick too im a car guy...
> There are alot of people like myself that dont care for the idea of a robot car we like to do it ourselves... that said there are people that will love this idea but i will reiterate i think they are further out than the hype suggests that they are maintstream...
> 
> Flying was once an exotic far fetched idea yet getting on a plane to go on vacation nowadays is like taking a dump everybody does it, so i could be wrong.... wouldnt be the first time


Many people refused the horseless carriage and rode horses well into the 20th century. Those people will remain and then they'll die. Next year, there will be people voting in federal elections whose birth certificates don't have number 19 listed anywhere. Autonomous cars will be used by them every day.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> The first major SDC legislation is past the Senate (unanimously), out of committee, and headed for the House.
> 
> Liability is on the owner who will be insured or will self insure (for fleets). Insurance and lawsuits are a minor concern with the car's safety record.
> 
> ...


What safety record. We have no statistical relevant sample size to know how safe they are. Stop spewing lies.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Time to step out of the horse & buggy and step into the future. Technological advances will continue whether you like it or not.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

SDCs will absolutely be the future.

But only when they’re safe. By the looks of things that doesn’t seem to be coming anytime soon

SDCs will absolutely be the future.... 50 years into the future (give or take a decade)


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Ive said it before and ill say it again this technology is at least 10 or 15 years out before its mainstream.... 

not saying it wont happen just saying all you people saying we will be out of a job in 5 years because SDCs are coming are not wrong just a little premature.... 

There are obviously some kinks that need to be worked out in light of the first fatal SDC accident the car didnt even attempt to slow down.

I dont care she wasnt in a crosswalk or it was dark and she was wearing all black and had camo face paint on how come your superior SDC couldnt even attempt to brake? 

a human driver probably wouldve hit her too but not as hard she might've lived, but either way its water under the bridge now.

The problem with first impressions is you only get one chamce to make them....


----------

